# My Cousin About To Make a HUGE Mistake



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Over the holidays I met up with my cousin I grew up with and was really close with who I'll call John. John is engaged to Jessica and they're marrying in the spring. They've been engaged now twice, he called it off before.

In his 20's John was always the life of the party, good looking guy, bartender, and Jessica is extremely attractive and high maintenance. The problem is, at 34 John is over weight, balding, and working as a car salesman (nothing wrong with that, but he's not making a lot of money). Jessica is NOT the type of woman who can deal without the finer things in life. She was decked out to the nines with expensive heals and a nice purse, she has champagne taste. I know John hasn't paid his rent in months, he's broke, and if he marries her, there's just no way she stays long term.

What can I say to him to have him at least think about calling this off?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Tell her what you told us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing. Some people have to crash and burn on their own. Also, I've seen stranger relationships work and Susie homemaker's and Charlie stead-fast's relationship blow up. I have a friend, who was a very good friend, cool off towards me because I called his relationships right trying to save his ass. If I had it to do over again, I would have backed off quite a bit.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Why is she marrying him in the first place?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

knobcreek said:


> Over the holidays I met up with my cousin I grew up with and was really close with who I'll call John. John is engaged to Jessica and they're marrying in the spring. They've been engaged now twice, he called it off before.
> 
> In his 20's John was always the life of the party, good looking guy, bartender, and Jessica is extremely attractive and high maintenance. The problem is, at 34 John is over weight, balding, and working as a car salesman (nothing wrong with that, but he's not making a lot of money). Jessica is NOT the type of woman who can deal without the finer things in life. She was decked out to the nines with expensive heals and a nice purse, she has champagne taste. I know John hasn't paid his rent in months, he's broke, and if he marries her, there's just no way she stays long term.
> 
> What can I say to him to have him at least think about calling this off?


Show him this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

From the way you describe it, John seems to have made a lot of poor decisions for a 34-year-old. I'd tell him just that.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I'd say stay out of it. She's marrying him for a reason, and if its not money love is the most likely answer.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

She sees something that you're not seeing in John. Maybe there's even more to her that shows on the surface. My thoughts are to voice your concern and then let him take it from there.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
as long as she knows all this about him, she really has to make he own decision.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe John is marrying Jessica for HER money. Surely she must know what John's financial situation is.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

technovelist said:


> Why is she marrying him in the first place?


THIS. @knobcreek 

Maybe you should find out what she sees in this guy in the first place. 

It doesn't make any sense that a high maintenance girl would marry a car salesmen.

Maybe he has a 9" inch member or something she cares more about than money.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

knobcreek said:


> Over the holidays I met up with my cousin I grew up with and was really close with who I'll call John. John is engaged to Jessica and they're marrying in the spring. They've been engaged now twice, he called it off before.
> 
> In his 20's John was always the life of the party, good looking guy, bartender, and Jessica is extremely attractive and high maintenance. The problem is, at 34 John is over weight, balding, and working as a car salesman (nothing wrong with that, but he's not making a lot of money). Jessica is NOT the type of woman who can deal without the finer things in life. She was decked out to the nines with expensive heals and a nice purse, she has champagne taste. I know John hasn't paid his rent in months, he's broke, and if he marries her, there's just no way she stays long term.
> 
> What can I say to him to have him at least think about calling this off?


I am not convinced you know enough about your cousin or their relationship to make the conclusions you have. Just because someone has some nice things does not seem to mean they would chose everything else over them. People are not one dimensional. Maybe there is more to the story here and the conclusions are valid, its just no clear.

John is good socially and, being a salesman, his stock and trade is dealing in emotions. He might have this handled better than you imagine.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

From personal exp,, the more you tell him he's making a mistake, the more he'll see it as making the right choice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

